# Filter acting funny?



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

Im wondering if I should be worried about my whisper power filter on my 10 g. For the past week or so, the water isnt passing through the filter media as quick enough as the filter sucks it in, and water is overflowing out of the chamber behind the filter media ( not where its supposed to). As a result the little water fall that is created after the water is dropped out from the filter is smaller. I'm worried that my water isn't getting filtered properly, as some water is spilling out before it reaches the media. It has never done this before, and Im using the same media as always. Does anyone have any suggestions as to what the problem might be?


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

It sounds like your filter media is dirty, and not letting enough water flow through it. First thing to is to take it apart and clean it.

I generally have to take out my media and clean it once a month or so, or I'll get the same backup. Overfeeding, algae growth, or large amounts of fish waste can cause this to happen more often, but it generally happens to all filters without regular cleaning.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

hmm could it be clogged somewhere? is there a knob where you can change the flow?


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

well i turn the knob to try to increase the flow, but it dosent work. Flynn, i just changed my media...but i guess Illl try to clean the filter pad that you dont have to change, the sponge square that it came with. The only thing i did differenty this time was cut a square from my old floss bag media and put it in my new floss bag to seed it with bacteria.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

That happens to me fairly often (I think I have the same filter as you) and it always stops once I clean out the filter cartridge. But if you just replaced it I don't know what the problem is.


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

Strangely enough the problem went away on its own...So its been ok. Its just never done that to me before ...


----------

